# What USB Microphone?



## suniil (Jul 24, 2006)

I've a Samson Co1U at the moment, but wish to upgrade. Basic purpose is to do some home recordings for my 9 year old daughter.

My interest is on Apogee One, that has built-in mic & XLR / phono input.

Any thoughts much appreciated.

thanks


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.co...ca-AT2020-USB-Condenser-Microphone?sku=272999

or

http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com/product/Blue-Yeti-USB-Microphone?sku=423203

Either one will be awesome.


----------



## chonc (Jun 9, 2009)

AstralPlaneStudios said:


> http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.co...ca-AT2020-USB-Condenser-Microphone?sku=272999
> 
> or
> 
> ...


This all seem like solid choices. Apogee's One seems like a great product, it depends on what mic you use with it (I don't think the built-in mic beats Astralplane's choices).

Also if you're on a budget check out Blue's Snowball... it's not a great mic but it's pretty decent, specially for podcasting.


----------



## Recordman (Apr 23, 2010)

i think rode makes the Podcaster? i believe? i've never used it but as far as i've read it's a pretty solid mic. you could also get the AT2020 USB the 2020 is a workhorse condenser as it is but in USB form?! woo. my enthusiasm is mearly to keep a positive thread about this. i would personally never trust a converter that can fit into a fractional space in a mic to give me good results. but theres always a budget right. :T


----------



## cdavis6406 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello hows it today.

Let me first state unless you absolutley need a usb mic DO NOT USE ONE. THe noise that the usb circuit makes alone is more than enough not to.

You get a bunch of remarks about how someone or another has used one, or is using one and its sounds great, no problems, etc.

Bunk.

If you must by one, or the quality of the recordings isnt that important, then by all means do so.

And I may be confused by the post. Is it about a USB Mic or a USB interface?


----------



## bantam (Oct 25, 2009)

Agreed, the usb route is bad economy in my mind. The compromises made to get everything in one mic body at that price has a pretty lousy effect on the sonics. A small portable pre (like FMR RNP) and a decent mic will serve you way better even into a laptops built in soundcard.

Also the i found the mic on the apogee one to be great sounding. dont let the size fool you. Think about the capsule size on the earthworks omni.


----------



## cdavis6406 (Sep 13, 2009)

bantam said:


> Agreed, the usb route is bad economy in my mind. The compromises made to get everything in one mic body at that price has a pretty lousy effect on the sonics. A small portable pre (like FMR RNP) and a decent mic will serve you way better even into a laptops built in soundcard.


+1


----------



## Kirill (Apr 14, 2010)

Recordman said:


> i think rode makes the Podcaster? i believe? i've never used it but as far as i've read it's a pretty solid mic.


I've used a Broadcaster before, very nicely sounding mic. I believe that Podcaster is somewhat similar sounding mic to a Electro Voice RE20. There is a huge price gap in between them two though. I personally love the Rode mics. They sound great for the price you pay for the piece. Plus RE20 doesn't have USB connection...

Here is a comparison:

*Rode Podcaster* - http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Podcaster/

*Electro Voice RE20* - http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/RE20/

Kirill :T


----------



## Kirill (Apr 14, 2010)

bantam said:


> Agreed, the usb route is bad economy in my mind. The compromises made to get everything in one mic body at that price has a pretty lousy effect on the sonics. A small portable pre (like FMR RNP) and a decent mic will serve you way better even into a laptops built in soundcard.


*+1*

Very much agree. I also think a phantom power that is generated by USB is perhaps not even close to say 48P or 12T. I personally prefer a real pres as well. Even though, USB could be a great deal for a super tight budget or a travel type of deal, with limited space and luggage...

Kirill.


----------

